# Choosing a financial planner:



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,
I am trying to decide which of the following 2 financial planners I should choose to help me work on a retirement financial plan.
1- Longhurst William Jack : http://longhurstandjack.ca/
2- Weigh House Investor Services : http://weighhouse.com/main/home.aspx

Your opinion is appreciated!

MoneyGal any comments?


----------

